

Ask HN: How to market an iphone math game for kids of 2-7 - bozone888

We've published 11 apps on iTunes (http://BokanTech.com/iphone/), among them,<p>1). "Eye Test" &#38; "Cute Math" featured on iTunes since Feb 3rd and Jan 29th respectively (less than 1% apps could be selected by Apples to be featured on iTunes)<p>2). "Galaxy Impact" once ranked No 10 on "Top Free Apps" in Game, and No 20 on "Top Free Apps" overall during Nov 2 - 9, 2008<p>3). "Eye Test" is currently ranked No 1 on "Top Paid Apps" in Medical<p>4). "Cute Math" is currently ranked No 3 on "Top Paid Apps" in Education (No 2 last week)<p>5). "Galaxy Impact II: Ignite" has been pirated on appulo.us one week after being published on iTunes.<p>All above is achieved without any marketing effort. 
As result, we have not seen as strong income as there should be<p>Our team is very technical, innovative and artistic but very weak in marketing.<p>My question is, what's the right or best way to market our iphone game, particularly the kid game "Cute Math"?<p>Or is there any marketing guru willing to partner with us on this or help us partner with large organizations like Scholastic or EdHelper? Here's my email: bo.wang@BokanTech.com if you want to talk privately.<p>Thanks a lot in advance!
======
siong1987
Off-topic: How many 2-7 kids own a mobile phone in US?(Not iPhone)

I am not sure about in US. But, you are definitely targeting the wrong market
in my country Malaysia.

~~~
bozone888
Actually this game is intended to be played by kids under watch of their
parents or tutors. My personal experience and comments from current users show
that a lot of kids just like it and it's hard for me to get my iPhone back
once my kid start playing it. There's definitely a market for it, as we have
seen thousands of downloads after "Cute Math" being featured on iTunes in less
than one week. But the market might not be big, as you point out.

